# Looking for advice on working line puppy/litter



## rotdoc (Sep 2, 2011)

*Looking for help picking out a working line puppy. Planning on obed/tracking and possibly schutzhund plus all around companion/hiking buddy. Priorities are good nerves, handler oriented pup that wants to interact/eye contact , neutral to social, good retrieve/toy drive and good but not extreme prey drive. I am looking at litters for late winter/spring and want to get my name on whatever wait list I need. Currently my rottie has advancing bone cancer and I don't want to rush-but I know good litters have wait lists. I also have a very elderly retriever and 3 kids. My kids are older , highschool and middle but I have to consider them as well so want to avoid lines w hi sharpness/suspicion/handler aggression. We are well set-up, lots of fenced property and plenty of working dog experience-showed on/off for years. Here are 2 litters I was going to inquire about. The first is more long distance and is a repeat breeding, the second I don't think is bred yet and I don't know if they have wait lists yet. Please let me know if anyone has any advice. If you would prefer to PM, please do so. Thanks for any advice you can provide.*

*Here are the breedings in question :*
*Lasso Bett Silver CS and Watchel vom Gieske*

*The other litter is of:*
*Ema Deviant zo Senca and V H'Doc vom Rex Lupus*​


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go with Ema/Doc, without a bit of hesitation....and I bet there is lots of interest in this breeding.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If there is a breeding you are interested in, contact the breeder, the sooner the better. Not unusual to wait a year or more to get the pup you want from the parents you want. Let the breeder know what you want (and from the sound of it, you know what you want), and let them pick the puppy for you.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think Ema/Doc will have some excellent candidates for what you describe.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Here let me help you out. Here are the mating checks
BTW...I see Lasso went to the USMRA Nationals this year. Great job.

Lasso x Watchel
5 - 5............................................. in 1989 WUSV SIEGER Fado von Karthago
Mating test - German Shepherd Dog


Ema x Doc
Mating test - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know anything about the first litter, but here's a recent thread about another H'Doc vom Rex Lupus litter:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/167504-pedigree-check-opinions-wanted.html


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks Cassidy" Mom,
And I have trained with Ema both as a puppy and as an adult...this is a super female and when you get a chance to get a puppy out of a nice female like this, jump on it.


----------



## rotdoc (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for everyones suggestions. There is a lot to think over. I know my rottie pedigrees but shepherds seem more confusing. My one other concern w the czech dogs concerns hips-have heard a lot more issues, don't know enough to say if that true or not.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It all depends on the dogs in the pedigree...it's not more or less of a problem in any particular line.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree...not showing up in any particular line....just check for hip scores in the pedigree...check for siblings of any of the dogs....starting out with good breeding stock will give you a better chance of not having any hip problems show up....but it is never a guarantee that it wont. 

There was another thread asking about Doc as well (I think), I must have posted in that thread. I love Doc and was considering him for stud for this last litter I had. Maybe I will some day, for an all black litter.

Kandi will have Doc in the SNHWDC trial on Oct 8-9, if anyone is planning on going.

Doc's FB page:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/127705787292344/


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dawn, I posted a link to the other thread about Doc.

I had Halo's prelims done at 13 months old during her spay, (Doc daughter) and they came back as hips Good, elbows Normal: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

I know a little about the breeder from the first litter as I was looking into a female from lasso x keyna but kenya had all males. So now my reservation went to lasso x watchel. I love kenyas personality and absolutley love lasso. I have a friend and trainer that has worked with lasso many times, him and his owner jim are highly spoken of here. 
the breeder has forwarded me emails from the previous litters on how their pups are doing and all are doing great, all catch on fast, have good food/toy drive. Also she will help you find what youre looking for.


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

Heres her website... Gieskeworkingdogs.com (not recently updated) she can also provide videos of some of the previous pups or you can search them on youtube if your interested.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Thanks Cassidy" Mom,
> And I have trained with Ema both as a puppy and as an adult...this is a super female and when you get a chance to get a puppy out of a nice female like this, jump on it.


Beautiful bitch as well!


----------



## Jess04 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

OMG her front <3 <3 <3


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl! :wub:


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

I believe they decided to breed Ema to Zwack vom Holzwinkel instead.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

IllinoisGSD said:


> I believe they decided to breed Ema to Zwack vom Holzwinkel instead.


According to her owners website, she has already been bred to Zwack.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont remember if you had a time frame or not for getting your pup. Von Hayden is having pups today, and planning one for later as well. Kim has a website, but I know she was working on updating it, so not sure if the breedings are listed or not.


----------

